# wiring help!



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, time to fess up. You're not really an electrician, are you?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

well since this is not closed yet i will give this a shot - 1. have the gc build a small closet and label this room the relay room 2. wire (hire an electrician for this part) some power to this "relay room" 3. have the electricians helper pull some switch legs to this relay room from the lights 4. install a 12x12 stainless steel ul listed box 5. have an electrician (preferably the same that provided power and switch legs) install a "contactor" in the stainless steel box 6. have a low voltage contractor install some sort of method for engaging this "contactor" 7. charge $225 bucks an hour for consulting for this job
:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like an excellent job for a few GE RR7's. The typical "janitor's switch" is what we're talking about here.


----------



## BadSplice (Sep 5, 2009)

Why not just cut the current feeds to the switches and re-feed them from the new switch in the other room? Chances are you'll find the feeds in the ceiling and be able to box it up there instead of having to fish any new wires down the walls.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Just wire the switch in line of the supply (feed) for all of the other switches. Gravy, gravy, gravy. No contactor or relays required. Whoever thought of a contactor is complicating this simple task way to much and needs to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BadSplice said:


> Why not just cut the current feeds to the switches and re-feed them from the new switch in the other room? Chances are you'll find the feeds in the ceiling and be able to box it up there instead of having to fish any new wires down the walls.


That's one method! That would be dirt-simple, if that was acceptable to the customer. My sense is that they want a "main switch" near the entry door, and also want each office switch separately operable. RR7's are the only way I know of to accomplish that.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BadSplice said:


> Why not just cut the current feeds to the switches and re-feed them from the new switch in the other room?


Because that would be way way way too easy and simple. Oh and it would also make too much sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

marc thanks for making me feel stupid when i was in a jackassy mood 
ge 7 - i googled em having no knowledge whatsoever of them and they come back at a cost of about 100 bucks a piece - wouldnt a contactor be cheaper?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> marc thanks for making me feel stupid when i was in a jackassy mood
> ge 7 - i googled em having no knowledge whatsoever of them and they come back at a cost of about 100 bucks a piece - wouldnt a contactor be cheaper?


I dunno. I pay something like 11 dollars each for them.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ge 7 is the way to go i guess


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Simple building automation system with the Generals sevens would be cheap and easy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

p051981, I think you should stick to wiring sub-stations and leave the building wiring to electricians. :thumbsup:


----------

